# The Crail "Pearl GT-R34"?



## SEXMACHINE (Feb 14, 2003)

Where can i get a larger picture of the Crail "Pearl GT-R34"? ...there is a small picture on the gtr.co.uk main page....but i really wish someone would post up a larger much clearer scale image of it. i always wondered what a skyline would like like with a "BLACK MAGIC" paint job. BLACK MAGIC beaing the Australian name for the multi coloured pearl....i dunno the actual name of it. my e-mail is [email protected] if anyone wants to send me the pics. Thank You!


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

HIM8
will upload the pic as soon as i get home
K


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

hi m8

heres the linkMy Album , its also got others 
K


----------



## SEXMACHINE (Feb 14, 2003)

arghh that hits the spot, farkkkk didnt know the charmelian paint job would look so slick on the GT-R......it highlights its curves briliantly! 




THANX GTR-NUTTER!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

But isn't that just the factory Midnight Purple 3 colour?

Thats what it looks like to me....


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

This car is owned by a guy in Falkirk. I drove past it the other day, it is a 'Chameleon' paint job and not standard purple. It looks pretty special in the metal


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

The colour of that car is 100% definitely Midnight Purple III (LX0)


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bean said:


> *The colour of that car is 100% definitely Midnight Purple III (LX0) *


Such colors are hard to tell apart in pictures but I have a lot of pictures of MP3 and it looks exactly like that in my pix.

ColinM...next time you see it have a peak at the chassis plate and look for that "LX0" code


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

I am pretty sure the car was originally red then resprayed to the reflex paint in those pictures that is why I think it is not standard MP3. If I find out more info I will post it.

Would it be possible to obtain Midnight Purple III paint from Nissan ?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

ColinM,
Yes, you can obtain MPIII paint but it's a bit pricy compared to other similar paint jobs.

The reason I'm so confident about that colour is I've seen a lot of MPIII cars recently as I'm trying to get one.
If that car isn't MPIII it's extraordinarily close.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

hi all
the paint on the R34 is a aftermarket as i have not seen any standard colours come close to this, i think it was a demo car for the company but not sure, he never raced it as he must have spent allot of money painting it, it was jus there gor show and shine
K


----------



## Project 400 (Sep 20, 2002)

MIdnight purple 3 - got a few vids of these cars runing 1/4 miles in JApan but don't know how to post em up. Alternatively look at the R34s sold on the Prospec website and you'll see some MP3s. The first one is in the shade so not that good for comparison. The second has no pic but the third looks pretty darn close.

And guess what I want one too - fave colour for R34s as well as the BB Blue and Millenium Jade.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Isnt that colour a Nova boys favourite?


----------



## Project 400 (Sep 20, 2002)

It would be cool to see a genuine Midnight Purple 3 Nova on the streets - cos the paint could probably buy a MacDonald car park full of those cheekky li'l motas!!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Midnight purple 3 looks wicked on an R34 GTR, saw one at abbey.

Anthony


----------



## Project 400 (Sep 20, 2002)

Even the first midnight purple on the R33s was amazing. The first Skyline I ever drove was a purple one with polished silver 5 spoke 19s.

One day i will have a purple Skyline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

NO NOVA 

but seen a mini with the same type f colour and guess whos got it......................... :smokin:


----------



## Andy T (Aug 31, 2002)

It's owned by a guy called George Oberg, who runs Outrun, a tuning company in Falkirk. They are just across the road from my garage. As his mechanic owns an R33 GTR too, some days there are 3 GTR's in a 200 yard radius  

It's Rage paint btw. I'll find out exactly what colour. Funny thing is I can't understand why he painted it. The car was solid red originally, and you don't see many of those.

Weird...

Andy.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah its deffinatly a Rage paint not an original Nissan colour, was painted by Autotechnica or something, really good paint job, outstanding finish.

I was told that he had tried to sell it but didnt get the asking price so he had it sprayed for a change of look, very nice it is too 

His m8s white R33 although fairly stock to look at runs very well better than the R34 from what I have seen at Crail, sounds very "on tune" with few flat spots and overfuelling, well setup car by the sound of it.


----------



## Andy T (Aug 31, 2002)

Found these...



















Put the rest up when I find them....


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

*Andy T*

hi all

hi andy i forgot to say thanx for the offer, i managed to get cancelations from a limo company 
thanx again
K

p.swill you be going to JAE
K


----------



## Andy T (Aug 31, 2002)

As long as you got sorted mate, that's the main thing. I thought you had come up with something when I didn't hear from you.

As for JAE, unfortunately I'm working.... 

Andy.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

thats my ex tuner georges car they own outrun scotland, guys this used to be red remember  sliding aroung kh and now changed his partner robert has a beautiful white gtr 33

his 400 bhp r34 is slower than his 340 bhp evo 6 he had and done a quarter mile in the evo 6 in 12.5 secs


----------

